# Pulsar G10 Military Help Please



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Well the story goes I've been after an authentic military watch for a while.

I bought a CWC G10 a couple of weeks ago new, but didn't bond with it as I wanted it to have been worn in battle, so to speak. A true used military watch.

This is probably why I've got these problems!

So I managed to source a Pulsar G10 '99 issue which was actually worn and used in the armed forces. This pleased me 

I bought it with the understanding it needed a new battery, which is understandable for a 10+ year old watch.

I took it this morning for a battery relacement and to my horror - it's still not working.

I've tried 3no different batteries and each one is failing to get it going. I realise it may need a new movement but just wish to see if this is common and if there are any tricks to get it going?

The inside of the watch is immaculate and no signs of corrosion etc

Can anyone suggest anywhere I could send it for a replacement movement, and maybe a crystal replacement?

Thanks in advance

Vinbo


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

vinbo said:


> Well the story goes I've been after an authentic military watch for a while.
> 
> I bought a CWC G10 a couple of weeks ago new, but didn't bond with it as I wanted it to have been worn in battle, so to speak. A true used military watch.
> 
> ...


Hi Vincent

Are you using the thin 371 (SR920SW) battery? If you use one of the thicker batteries it will distort the movement when you put the back on, and prevent the watch from working.

You can get a new movement from Cousins Ref: V732M (Â£8.50 + VAT + P&P)

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers dude!

It is the 371 battery I've got fitted, and nothing.

Looks like it is the movement.

I ain't got a clue how to replace the movement, to heavy handed to try.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

vinbo said:


> Cheers dude!
> 
> It is the 371 battery I've got fitted, and nothing.
> 
> ...


Pm'd mate.


----------

